# raffle prize



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi guys think i am on correct page now , was at eventt12 gaydon won 2nd raffle prize, did not get a name, but left name and address with them to send on , have not received any post yet ,it was revo remap i chose . could someone reply to let me know what is going on ? thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi.

I've got the sheet with your name and address on it. I think we will just need to pass it onto Revo and see how they want to sort it out with you. So bear with us and we'l make sure it's sorted out for you, it's certainly in hand and not forgotten about


----------



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi nik thanks for reply, sorry for being impatiant, leave it with you then


----------



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi nick r we any nearer to getting it sorted ? :?


----------

